# Forum Other Languages Germanic languages English  Exanguination or Exsanguination, which one is right?

## Pinczakko

OK, just come accross both of the words (*Exanguination* and *Exsanguination*) when helping my girlfriend with her medschool homework. Which one is right? I've done some googling and found that both words seems to be interchangeable   ::  . To me, roughly, both refers to "bleeding". Is there any significant difference between both variants? 
Anyway, the med-book writes "exanguination". Furthermore, english is *not* my native language    ::

----------


## tyomitch

dictionary.reference.com has "exsanguination", and doesn't have "exanguination"  http://dictionary.reference.com/search?q=exsanguination

----------


## translationsnmru

definitely ex*s*anguination. The word is derived from a Latin root sangui-. Dropping the "s" would be a mistake.

----------


## Pinczakko

next time I'll look-up dictionary.com.  
Anyway, thx for the insights   ::

----------


## belka

> next time I'll look-up dictionary.com.

 Or you could try a real dictionary such as Chambers, Collins or Oxford. If you use US English, I understand Webster's is an appropriate alternative. 
Белка.

----------


## Бармалей

> Originally Posted by Pinczakko  next time I'll look-up dictionary.com.   Or you could try a real dictionary such as Chambers, Collins or Oxford. If you use US English, I understand Webster's is an appropriate alternative. 
> Белка.

 Very touchy about our dictionaries, aren't we? ::   I'd hate to see what you'd do if he said something about your mother...  ::

----------

